
Android app in 3 days? - martintoth
How to create easy list app in 3 days?<p>Thank you,
Martin
======
martintoth
I am fluent in English guys but I can't imagine learning programming apps and
setting up development studios for 5 weeks...

------
dragonbonheur
With RFO BASIC [http://www.rfo-basic.com](http://www.rfo-basic.com)

------
FaisalAbid
You can do it in 3 hours. Depends on what you want the app to do. Any more
details?

~~~
martintoth
Simple ordering of pizza.

------
peter_retief
jello world in 5 seconds?

